# USS Yorktown CV-5 in 1/350 by Merit....



## Lucky13 (Jan 8, 2016)

I've completely missed this one!!







Review: USS Yorktown CV-5, Merit International, 1/350th Scale

1/350 USS Yorktown (CV 5) Build/WIP....

Edit: Here's another build.... 1/350 Merit USS Yorktown CV-5 at The Ship Model Forum.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 9, 2016)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQQ0nNdOQ5o_


----------

